# Australia reiterates that it will crackdown on illegal workers and visa over stayers



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The Department of Immigration and Citizenship in Australia is reminding employers that it will not hesitate to take action over illegal workers. In its most recent crackdown a tip off from the public led immigration compliance officers to locate and detain 11 suspected illegal farm workers in north west Victoria. The seven Malaysians, three of [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australia reiterates that it will crackdown on illegal workers and visa over stayers...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

